# Livery in Doune/Callander



## Horseykate (31 October 2016)

Hello I'm looking for a livery yard near doune or Callander to move my horse to, any recommendations? could you please list facilities available if you know the yard!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (3 November 2016)

I believe Inverardoch. (spelling may not be correct) may have spaces - on the Dunblane side of Doune. Not sure of facilities other than stable/field...good hacking nearby. Perhaps a yard closer to Dunblane at...Easter Greenfield I think the steading is called. Anything else I can recall is further away on the wrong side of Doune.


----------



## TPO (4 November 2016)

There's a new tack shop in Doune called A2B Equestrian. They might have local knowledge of yards and/or have a notice board with adverts


----------

